# Van shaking at 50mph



## NeilyG (Aug 20, 2015)

In the last few months I have taken my 1988 Autosleeper Ford Transit campervan to our local garage twice because it *shakes at 50mph*. The vibration is clearly underneath and stops once I get to 60mph. 
First took it in in May and they said the gear mount was ok but replaced the propshaft centre carrier & bearing. I drove it away feeling it was only marginally better & over time it got worse than before, leading me back to their door a couple of weeks ago for them to tell me the propshaft was about to go completely & there was 3/4 inch play in it. 
This time they replaced various parts on the back end of the propshaft (£300 for parts) but now I feel they still haven't solved the problem. I find it hard to believe that they actually test drive a vehicle after doing such work on it as I again feel its only marginally better - it still shakes at 50mph.
I'm sitting here looking at a bill for £400+ that I haven't paid yet wondering what to say to these guys, especially as the garage has a very good reputation round here.

Here are photos of front middle & back end of propshaft:

   

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 20, 2015)

A propshaft would vibrate, not shake the van, its rotational speed is too high.

Suggest you look at something like a buckled wheel, bent halfshaft, steering ball joint etc.

Peter


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 20, 2015)

Have you had the wheels balanced? and those hardy spicer joints look like they have been in for years.


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 20, 2015)

Get your wheels balanced and aligned properly as this can cause the symptoms you describe, not saying it it but for a few quid it's worth eliminating it.


----------



## eddyt (Aug 20, 2015)

could be a faulty tyre. With a bulge on it


----------



## hextal (Aug 20, 2015)

Stupid question but is it something simple like your wheels need balancing.

Only ask cos I've had the wheel weights come off a car and that resulted in lots of vibration, particularly through the steering wheel, between 50 and 60mph.

Also, on the van the front calliper was sticking a little, again giving a lot of vibration. Though the smell was a bit of a giveaway.

Edit: everyone beat me to it.


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for input. It definitely feels like its central, underneath gearbox (gear stick shakes, rather than steering wheel) which is why someone else suggested the gearbox mount might be the problem. However, I will enquire about wheel balancing.


----------



## blokeonarope (Aug 20, 2015)

If your steering wheel shakes then wheel balancing/ bearing all joints & mounts, steering box come up for inspection, in roughly that order. Also check wheels for true.
  If the whole van is doing it I would be looking at motor , gearbox & rear axle mounts, they do deteriorate, also rear diff, & rear wheel balance & shock dampers, which with faults combined can set up a heavy vibration, you could get someone to drive next to you & observe the wheels at 50mph, looking for wheel skipping.
  Another potential is defective tyre, or incompatible tyres.


----------



## n brown (Aug 20, 2015)

if you have uneven wear on the tyres then it could be tracking,definitely not the prop. just went out and checked mine,at least 3/4 inch of play, no vibration .


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds like a wheel problem. Tyre pressures & wear equal? Have they been balanced on the axles? Also check Marie's handbag is lashed down securely.


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Neily,

You say they replaced the centre carrier and bearing,the one in the picture does not look very new to me and is covered in rust.
You could look on the Ford Transit Forum as a lot of people seem to have the same problem,just blog vibration noise at 60 mph.

Regards Snowbirds.






NeilyG said:


> In the last few months I have taken my 1988 Autosleeper Ford Transit campervan to our local garage twice because it *shakes at 50mph*. The vibration is clearly underneath and stops once I get to 60mph.
> First took it in in May and they said the gear mount was ok but replaced the propshaft centre carrier & bearing. I drove it away feeling it was only marginally better & over time it got worse than before, leading me back to their door a couple of weeks ago for them to tell me the propshaft was about to go completely & there was 3/4 inch play in it.
> This time they replaced various parts on the back end of the propshaft (£300 for parts) but now I feel they still haven't solved the problem. I find it hard to believe that they actually test drive a vehicle after doing such work on it as I again feel its only marginally better - it still shakes at 50mph.
> I'm sitting here looking at a bill for £400+ that I haven't paid yet wondering what to say to these guys, especially as the garage has a very good reputation round here.
> ...


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 20, 2015)

Take it in turns to drive while the other one takes full advantage if the shaking just keep it at a steady fifty.  :yeahthat::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Admin (Aug 20, 2015)

Looking at the photos Neil it does not look like the center bearing was changed recently. The rear universal joint (which cost between £20 - £50) could have been changed, the black paint and copper grease smears look like they are there for decoration.

I had the same problem on my old duetto and it was a bulge in the tyre. The bulge was in the thread not side wall so it was hard to spot. I jacked up each wheel and span them slowly whilst examining the tyre. There was a patch on the one tyre where the thread was a few millimetres shallower than everywhere else. I put on the spare and the problem was gone.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 20, 2015)

*


Admin said:



			Looking at the photos Neil it does not look like the center bearing was changed recently. The rear universal joint (which cost between £20 - £50) could have been changed, the black paint and copper grease smears look like they are there for decoration.
		
Click to expand...

*


My thoughts too. £300 for a bit of black paint & grease sounds a tad excessive.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 20, 2015)

Given the symptoms i would be looking at a tyre problem as well.

This isn`t going to cost anything apart from time and effort but have you a spare wheel that you can use ?

Start with say the front right and change it for the spare then take it out for a drive to see if it makes a difference.

Make sure you get up to and beyond the 50mph at which it would start and past 60mph when it would stop.

Then go clockwise round the van and do the same after each change.


----------



## Deleted member 17269 (Aug 20, 2015)

Had this problem with a 1995 Renault Autosleeper. The front tyres were deformed due to it having been standing before we bought it.
Happend all of a sudden going to France. Went to Renault dealer in France who checked the front wheels, spun them and you could see the tyre was going oval.
New tyres fitted. No more problems.


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 20, 2015)

Admin said:


> Looking at the photos Neil it does not look like the center bearing was changed recently. The rear universal joint (which cost between £20 - £50) could have been changed, the black paint and copper grease smears look like they are there for decoration...



This is what was hand written on the receipts:

*May 2015:* (Middle of propshaft)
Required propshaft centre carrier & bearing.

*Aug 2015:* (Back end of propshaft - £273 for parts + labour + VAT)
Remove differential
Remove half(?) shafts
Replace pinion bearings
Replace pinion oil seals
Replace half shaft bearings & oil seals


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 20, 2015)

NeilyG said:


> This is what was hand written on the receipts:
> 
> *May 2015:* (Middle of propshaft)
> Required propshaft centre carrier & bearing.
> ...



If that if a picture after the work has been done then you have been conned. The centre bearing is not new and the spider bearings should have been changed.I did many of these as a kid and there is no sign of the spider bearing (as we called them) being touched or anything else either. As for removing the dif or half shafts to do the job well thats pathetic. Go back if I were you and demand answers
There is also no mention of the bearing at the rear of the gearbox that has been leaking in the 1st pic being changed, this WILL need doing. It also looks like you have a roller bearing cap missing from the rear spider bearing which means you won't be driving far in that van i'm afraid till you get it sorted.


----------



## ian1950 (Aug 20, 2015)

Has the propshaft got one or two centre bearings ? At the rear of the axle is there a cover ( diff pan ) has it been taken off ie new gasket fitted. From the photos it doesn't look like the pinion has been removed :scared:


----------



## terrywolf (Aug 20, 2015)

not sure that axle has a back plate .i think you will find the diff comes out the front.and the nuts holding it in look like they have had socket  or spanner on them. but the centre bearing looks old . you should ask them to show you the old parts.


----------



## Tompa (Aug 20, 2015)

Neil
  It is possible the centre carrier bearing has been replaced as it would not be visible in your photos and the same applies to the diff work. However if you look at your photos the black paint and copaslip is on top of the rust so those parts have been tarted up for show (badly). You could get a bearing kit for the spider, a Hardy Spicer repair kit in days gone by but I don,t know if garages replace the whole spider as a unit these days.
 If the vibration was felt through the gearbox not the steering wheel it is probable that the front wheels are adequately balanced. Swop both front wheels for the rear ones and try it again. If you feel the vibes in the steering wheel it is a balance/tyre/wheel problem, if there is no change forget the wheels and move on.
 Can you jack your van up and support it so you can get underneath SAFELY. you can then check the obvious things like wheel bearings, drive shafts etc for excessive play, don,t take the word of the garage as gospel, they may have missed something. Also the nature of the vibration could be a clue, if it is regular and even it is likely to relate to a moving part, if erratic, more likely a joint or loose part.  Happy hunting.   Tompa.


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 20, 2015)

terrywolf said:


> not sure that axle has a back plate .i think you will find the diff comes out the front.and the nuts holding it in look like they have had socket  or spanner on them. but the centre bearing looks old . you should ask them to show you the old parts.




They have had a rag wiped over them and a bit of copper grease smeared around them nothing more, the more I look at the photo's the more I am positive the poor guy has been had for a mug. How does any mechanic work on a propshaft covered in rust and not manage wipe any of it off or leaving finger marks, unless he has the hands of a surgeon I doubt it's possible.
The so called new bearing looks like it been sprayed with black paint but they only did one side so if he looked it would look like new, as it has since rotated we can now see both sides.

Btw the spider bearing I was refering to is called a universal joint.


----------



## witzend (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't see any mention on the invoice relating to changing the hardy spicer/spider joints just at the rear the pinion bearing to replace this you would need to remove the half shafts and disconnect the the prop shaft to take out the differential unit where the pinion bearing is located

May 2015: (Middle of propshaft)
Required propshaft centre carrier & bearing.

Aug 2015: (Back end of propshaft - £273 for parts + labour + VAT)
Remove differential
Remove half(?) shafts
Replace pinion bearings
Replace pinion oil seals
Replace half shaft bearings & oil seals


----------



## martyncc (Aug 20, 2015)

*only trying to help*



NeilyG said:


> In the last few months I have taken my 1988 Autosleeper Ford Transit campervan to our local garage twice because it *shakes at 50mph*. The vibration is clearly underneath and stops once I get to 60mph.
> First took it in in May and they said the gear mount was ok but replaced the propshaft centre carrier & bearing. I drove it away feeling it was only marginally better & over time it got worse than before, leading me back to their door a couple of weeks ago for them to tell me the propshaft was about to go completely & there was 3/4 inch play in it.
> This time they replaced various parts on the back end of the propshaft (£300 for parts) but now I feel they still haven't solved the problem. I find it hard to believe that they actually test drive a vehicle after doing such work on it as I again feel its only marginally better - it still shakes at 50mph.
> I'm sitting here looking at a bill for £400+ that I haven't paid yet wondering what to say to these guys, especially as the garage has a very good reputation round here.
> ...


i think a lot of the replies you will get are well intentioned but the truth is we are all guessing and some are just ridiculous ... if you have no mechanical knowledge  you are in the hands of the gods .... but if you fancy a trip to chester i will try my best to help


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 20, 2015)

I think you have a tyre problem , It has stood too long, too many times in its life and they/it has suffered a flatspot. or the carcass has distorted.
Is it a twin wheel version? and have you had the rear tyres off for a puncture or the like?. I had a mysterious vibration and on braking because I had the handbrake on with the wheels off and the drums had moved a little bit but it caused judder and brake shake on the rear axle.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2015)

from what i see sorry to say i think you have been had,get a second party to look at it,vibes could be from diff as when you got bearing change the crown and pinion may have wear to and as others have said tyres.


----------



## tiderus (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi NeilyG. As its been looked at by several mechanics still to no avail
The answer seems to be go in another direction.
By that I mean for what you have, and are spending.
Just take it  to a garage with a rolling road.
then run it up, and identify where the shaking is coming from. 

This should let you pin it down once and for all.
As all the previous replies which all have an amount of validity in them.
And may well cure the problem.
Plus the garages minimal success it nailing it down.
Then take it there, as it doesn't seem a run of the mill fix.
Shouldn't cost that much! and its free to ask.

Failing that, secure it down with the back axle jacked up on stands.
And do it yourself, or play it safe and send the wife under to have a look at what's bouncing. LoL.
Much more fun! :bow: Best of luck. I'll get me coat now.
Rgd's Graham.


----------



## harrow (Aug 20, 2015)

The way that there is copper grease smeared on top of the nuts looks like someone is trying to deceive you, you don't really do that.

Someone may have done work inside the diff casing BUT I would go else where to have it checked 

I think your being robbed.


----------



## Regsmonster (Aug 20, 2015)

I cannot believe that all those parts have been changed and not the UJ's, they would be the first thing I would change, as a knackered UJ can cause a shaking of the vehicle. Had it myself on the Defender.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 20, 2015)

replace uj,s and have prop shaft balanced . 

its not hard to change ujs,heres how you do it in the desert. 
mind some are staked in a bit harder . 
that pics was on a dodge 50 bus prop shaft. 
luckily it didnt need balancing . but you can play with a two pence piece and a jubilee clip if need be .


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 20, 2015)

Well having said my bit about the work done i'm still convinced it's a tyre or track rod end issue but I urge you to look again at that spider bearing at the back that seems to be missing a cap. And get it checked by someone else with mechanical knowledge, as has been pointed out copper grease goes on the thread of the bolt not smeared over the top and I can't think of a reason why it's smeared over the top of the dif unless it's to make it look like work has been done. A picture of the inside of the centre bearing would be useful to confirm if the rubber seal is new or not.


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Neil  it. Looks like as said the rear prop shaft universal joint is shot  ,remove the four rear prop shaft bolts and drop the prop shaft so you can check the joint for ware ,their should be no play in the joint also as you move the joint through all it axceses their should be no tight spots !if the joint is really bad the play may be evident by twisting the prop shaft in situ, their should be no play  or movement between the two parts of the joint .
To check the front joint remove four rear prop shaft bolts then the center Carrier and slide the prop shaft out of the gear box and check the front  joint same as rear .note when you remove prop shaft from gear box you will lose gear box oil  ,have a rubber gloves or something to put over gear box end to prevent oil loss .I can see from the photo of your prop shaft that your joint is the type that can't be changed as it is not a circlip fitting , a new prop shaft should be fitted .but their are engineering company's that can rework your shaft ,one such company is greno garage  ,grenoside Sheffield, if you prop shaft is nakerd give them a phone.it could save a lot of dosh, if they still re work prop shafts it would be a better option  than a used one from the scrappy.  BAZZ


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 21, 2015)

well if it is the prop neil and marie know all about them thing as they have already had problem with another vechile with prop shaft problem lol


----------



## maingate (Aug 21, 2015)

I think all of the likely reasons have been covered here.

Why not take it down to Hoddys Recovery in Gateshead (who do my service work). They know what they are doing and deal with propshafts regularly on the heavier Commercials and HGV's that they work on. Their hourly rates are reasonable. Give me a call if you want the details.


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 21, 2015)

maingate said:


> I think all of the likely reasons have been covered here.
> 
> Why not take it down to Hoddys Recovery in Gateshead (who do my service work). They know what they are doing and deal with propshafts regularly on the heavier Commercials and HGV's that they work on. Their hourly rates are reasonable. Give me a call if you want the details.



Whoops - couldn't access this website for an hour or so. Same for everyone else?

Anyway I've contacted Hoddys and will bring the beast to them next week. They mentioned the possibility of it just needing wheel balancing, but I'll also ask them to check over the work done on the propshaft. If I don't like what I hear then I'll be disputing the bill I'm supposed to be paying our local place.

Thanks Jim (Hoddys remembered you) & everyone who chipped in their tuppenny worth.


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 21, 2015)

Most sensible thing to do Neil but I wouldn't drive it inbetween without having a look at that back bearing to make sure it is not missing a roller bearing cap, good luck.


----------



## Steveyates02 (Aug 21, 2015)

NeilyG said:


> In the last few months I have taken my 1988 Autosleeper Ford Transit campervan to our local garage twice because it *shakes at 50mph*. The vibration is clearly underneath and stops once I get to 60mph.
> First took it in in May and they said the gear mount was ok but replaced the propshaft centre carrier & bearing. I drove it away feeling it was only marginally better & over time it got worse than before, leading me back to their door a couple of weeks ago for them to tell me the propshaft was about to go completely & there was 3/4 inch play in it.
> This time they replaced various parts on the back end of the propshaft (£300 for parts) but now I feel they still haven't solved the problem. I find it hard to believe that they actually test drive a vehicle after doing such work on it as I again feel its only marginally better - it still shakes at 50mph.
> I'm sitting here looking at a bill for £400+ that I haven't paid yet wondering what to say to these guys, especially as the garage has a very good reputation round here.
> ...


Turn the bass down and the treble up on the radio that should sort it :lol-053:


----------



## 1 Cup (Aug 21, 2015)

*shudder to think*

Big hill and knock into neutral at 65 and roll down  to 45 mph
Will that help?


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 25, 2015)

*Latest:*

I took the van to a local tyre specialist (rather than all the way to maingate's Hoddys in Gateshead) and they checked all the wheels ok - got them fully balanced but I still have the same problem.
The shaking/vibration is also there just the same when out of gear freewheeling at 45 to 55mph (guess that eliminates the propshaft as the cause?) and I've realised that I feel it more in my FEET on the floor & pedals than in my hands on the steering wheel. Because of this I'm now thinking that the problem might be the *joint for the front driver side wheel*? I hear a bit of a clanking sound from that area when driving slowly over poor road surfaces - so that's what I'm now thinking. (Its looking like an expensive process of elimination)

The guys at the garage clearly didn't test drive it after doing all that work on the propshaft - impossible. Anyway, I've just rang them to let them know I'm less than happy and they've asked me to bring it in tomorrow. I'm going to insist that one of their guys drives it down the road with me aboard so they can properly understand the problem. As far as I'm concerned I'm holding them to ransom because I still haven't paid their big fat propshaft bill yet.
(Or do you think I should take it to Hoddys so they can inspect the propshaft work as well?)


----------



## witzend (Aug 25, 2015)

Your Prop Shafts still turning while free wheeling out of gear. Your bill doesn't seem to mention any work to the prop shaft only the rear pinion bearing which is located inside the rear axle

Just another thought but difficult to tell from photos when they replaced the centre bearing did they put the shafts back together in line they appear to be a little out


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 29, 2015)

*Latest II*

When I took the van back to the garage I got one of their guys to drive it down the road with me so I got the chance to make them understand the problem properly - sure enough a juddering vibration (like going over a cattle grid) at 45-55mph. So now they fully understand. 
They have now diagnosed the problem as being in the diff - something to do with the '*hardy spice*'. Also, they have sent the propshaft away for working on but we're expecting it back by now, so the van is still in intensive care until probably Tuesday. (They're not charging any extra for the work.)
Hopefully it will be ok in time for Beer & Bangers Fest. :drive:


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Aug 29, 2015)

My first rule of thumb is if I have problems with any vehcle, I always insist on taking the machanic on a test run to show them the problem, i'm no machanic, but feel this is the only way to diagnose a problem.!

jt


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 29, 2015)

NeilyG said:


> When I took the van back to the garage I got one of their guys to drive it down the road with me so I got the chance to make them understand the problem properly - sure enough a juddering vibration (like going over a cattle grid) at 45-55mph. So now they fully understand.
> They have now diagnosed the problem as being in the diff - something to do with the '*hardy spice*'. Also, they have sent the propshaft away for working on but we're expecting it back by now, so the van is still in intensive care until probably Tuesday. (They're not charging any extra for the work.)
> Hopefully it will be ok in time for Beer & Bangers Fest. :drive:



I believe 'Hardy Spicer' is a Brand name for the Universal Joint at each end of your prop shaft, . Didn't know there was one in a diff. 
Sounds like WC diagnosed the fault OK  :idea-007:


----------



## Hymercar (Aug 29, 2015)

It's a long time since I had a vehicle with a prop shaft but I do recollect that when those needle rollers break up you get play in the UJ's that is noticeable as slackness and play in the propshaft when you twist by hand. 
Bulge in the tyre (it always seems to bulge on the inside of the vehicle so not easily seen, after you have checked roll the vehicle forward a quarter turn in case you have stopped on the bulge! Rear tyre bug doesn't affect steering but does vibrate through vehicle and will transmit back up propshaft. This problem is more likely if the tyres are over 5yrs old?


----------



## maingate (Aug 29, 2015)

NeilyG said:


> When I took the van back to the garage I got one of their guys to drive it down the road with me so I got the chance to make them understand the problem properly - sure enough a juddering vibration (like going over a cattle grid) at 45-55mph. So now they fully understand.
> They have now diagnosed the problem as being in the diff - something to do with the '*hardy spice*'. Also, they have sent the propshaft away for working on but we're expecting it back by now, so the van is still in intensive care until probably Tuesday. (They're not charging any extra for the work.)
> Hopefully it will be ok in time for Beer & Bangers Fest. :drive:



Sorry Neil, that sounds like more bulls**t. There is no Hardy Spicer (or U/J) in a Diff. There is a 'spider' which is shaped like an equal cross (X if you like). It has a bevel gear on each leg which mates with the Diff gear, which is attached to the halfshaft. This is how one wheel can turn faster than the other when cornering.

If anything in the Diff was to cause juddering, it would be from the Crownwheel and Pinion but you would hear that long before it started juddering.


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 29, 2015)

maingate said:


> Sorry Neil, that sounds like more bulls**t. There is no Hardy Spicer (or U/J) in a Diff. There is a 'spider' which is shaped like an equal cross (X if you like). It has a bevel gear on each leg which mates with the Diff gear, which is attached to the halfshaft. This is how one wheel can turn faster than the other when cornering.
> 
> If anything in the Diff was to cause juddering, it would be from the Crownwheel and Pinion but you would hear that long before it started juddering.



As soon as I read hardy spicer in the dif I thought jesus wept they are gonna take this chap for every penny they can get. Next will come the rubbing of the chin with a sharp intake of breath saying the dif has been expertly checked and the spigoliuos pectrefated archillious baffle needs replacing.  
THERE ARE NO HARDY SPICER BEARINGS IN THE DIF JUST SUN AND PLANET GEARS.
Neil I suggest you print out the bit in capitals attach it to a baseball bat and wallop the twat who is taking you for a mug.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 29, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> ......................THERE ARE NO HARDY SPICER BEARINGS IN THE DIF JUST SUN AND PLANET GEARS.
> Neil I suggest you print out the bit in capitals attach it to a baseball bat and wallop the twat who is taking you for a mug.



Harsh, but fair Paul.


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 29, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Harsh, but fair Paul.



Well they are stitching the guy up like a kipper Rob, giving him bullshit on top of bullshit and he seems to be like poor little Oliver "please sir can I have some more" :mad2::mad2:


----------



## witzend (Aug 29, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> are stitching the guy up like a kipper :



Or Isn't he listening to what they are saying it's got to be one or the other, Anyway what ever it's FOC now


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 29, 2015)

witzend said:


> Or Isn't he listening to what they are saying it's got to be one or the other, Anyway what ever it's FOC now



FOC for now but I expect that may change, what I think has happened is that the problem has always been the propshaft bearings, the garage didn't or couldn't change them because they are the type that needs to be machine pressed into place and not the type with circlips that you can fit yourself so they wapped copper grease around the dif and charged him for that.


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 29, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> As soon as I read hardy spicer in the dif I thought jesus wept they are gonna take this chap for every penny they can get. Next will come the rubbing of the chin with a sharp intake of breath saying the dif has been expertly checked and the spigoliuos pectrefated archillious baffle needs replacing.
> THERE ARE NO HARDY SPICER BEARINGS IN THE DIF JUST SUN AND PLANET GEARS.
> Neil I suggest you print out the bit in capitals attach it to a baseball bat and wallop the twat who is taking you for a mug.



I don't think they are taking me for mug. I did say they are not charging me for doing this extra work as they accept they should sorted this first time around (& test driven it afterwards). 
I probably misheard when I thought they meant the hardy spice was in the diff. 
Fingers crossed - or no Beer & Bangers for me next weekend.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 29, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> As soon as I read hardy spicer in the dif I thought jesus wept they are gonna take this chap for every penny they can get. Next will come the rubbing of the chin with a sharp intake of breath saying the dif has been expertly checked and the spigoliuos pectrefated archillious baffle needs replacing.
> THERE ARE NO HARDY SPICER BEARINGS IN THE DIF JUST SUN AND PLANET GEARS.
> Neil I suggest you print out the bit in capitals attach it to a baseball bat and wallop the twat who is taking you for a mug.




It`s no good giving us the polite version, tell us what you really think      :lol-049:   :lol-049:   :lol-049:


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 29, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> It`s no good giving us the polite version, tell us what you really think      :lol-049:   :lol-049:   :lol-049:



Lol yeah I know I should butt out but for some reason this thread makes me :mad2:
If ever we are both at a meet Neil look me up, I have some magic beans I want to sell.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 29, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> ..................... I have some magic beans I want to sell.



Ooh, Ooh! I'll have 'em.


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 29, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Ooh, Ooh! I'll have 'em.



If I put them in a tin marked GROW YOUR OWN BEER I think you would snatch em that quick i wouldn't have any fingers left. :cheers:


----------



## witzend (Aug 29, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> so they wapped copper grease around the dif and charged him for that.



That takes some believing surely they can't be in business and do such a thing. Charge for something they've not done


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 29, 2015)

eddyt said:


> could be a faulty tyre. With a bulge on it



We had exactly that ! well worth checking tyres.


----------



## El Veterano (Aug 29, 2015)

eddyt said:


> could be a faulty tyre. With a bulge on it



Read the post from Wilko.


----------



## El Veterano (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking at the pictures again on the first part of the thread, I don't think that there is any way that that prop shaft has been off. There are no finger marks at all, and no sign that any have been cleaned off. The diff shows no sign of being taken apart, no oil around the joint anywhere, and once again no sign of any being cleaned off.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 29, 2015)

i think there having to do the job for free as they did not do it in the first place only you have caught them out,good on yah.


----------



## witzend (Aug 29, 2015)

NeilyG said:


> I took the van to a local tyre specialist  and they checked all the wheels ok - got them fully balanced but I still have the same problem.
> )





Hymercar said:


> Bulge in the tyre (it always seems to bulge on the inside of the vehicle so not easily seen, ?





Amethyst said:


> We had exactly that ! well worth checking tyres.



Perhaps it's worth checking the tyres


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 30, 2015)

tyre not centred on the rim


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 30, 2015)

witzend said:


> Perhaps it's worth checking the tyres



I had the tyres checked ok & balanced at another place early last week before getting back in touch with the garage about the continuing problem. 
To me their biggest neglect was not doing a simple *test drive* after they did the work on the centre carrier of the prop shaft last May. Not fixing the cause then has maybe made things worse and caused the extra work I got a bill for a couple of weeks ago. At least they are not billing me for the extra work that are having to do now.
One of the main things I have learnt from this escapade is, as someone else has said earlier, always demonstrate the problem to the garage if you can - i.e. get one of them to test drive with you to make clear what the problem is that needs to be fixed.


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 30, 2015)

Why on earth is this taking all this time!!!!!!!????????


----------



## witzend (Aug 30, 2015)

*Don't Panic*



antiqueman said:


> Why on earth is this taking all this time!!!!!!!????????



Don't Panic All Good Things Come to He who Waits


----------



## ian1950 (Sep 6, 2015)

Has this problem been resolved?:drive::anyone:


----------



## witzend (Sep 6, 2015)

*What still no update*

What a shame when someone posts on here several try to help and the op can't be bothered to update us


----------



## just jane (Sep 6, 2015)

Thats a bit harsh, its only a week, maybe nothing has been sorted yet or maybe it was sorted just in time for the beer and bangers meet and hes still there


----------



## NeilyG (Sep 8, 2015)

*Result!*

Glad to let you know that the van was fixed just in time for me to go to Beer & Bangers + they patched up a couple of holes in the driver side step (bit of a water trap) - all free of charge.
The van drives much better now - no vibration from the prop shaft, so they got there in the end and we all enjoyed the festival & the trip down to Settle afterwards.
Again, thanks for all your help & advice. :dance:


----------



## maingate (Sep 8, 2015)

Glad you got it sorted Neil.

We were in Settle for a few days and left last Friday.


----------



## NeilyG (Sep 8, 2015)

maingate said:


> Glad you got it sorted Neil.
> 
> We were in Settle for a few days and left last Friday.



We were there Sunday - brilliant weather & Banjo Bill & various other musicians entertained us at the Lion pub on the night. We stayed in the car park by the rugby club - £2 for the night.

Forgot to mention that the garage finally got the prop shaft hardy spice thingy back last Tuesday but then decided they needed to order some bearing for the centre of the prop shaft - which is why it took until Thursday/Friday for the van to be ready.


----------



## antiqueman (Sep 8, 2015)

NeilyG said:


> We were there Sunday - brilliant weather & Banjo Bill & various other musicians entertained us at the Lion pub on the night. We stayed in the car park by the rugby club - £2 for the night.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the garage finally got the prop shaft hardy spice thingy back last Tuesday but then decided they needed to order some bearing for the centre of the prop shaft - which is why it took until Thursday/Friday for the van to be ready.



I wonder if they read this thread? ok fixed but do you trust them the first pics looked like they had done nothing but what do I lnow.:raofl:


----------



## drwaste (Sep 8, 2015)

*vibration*

With wheel balancing probs they come in at a certain speed your case is 50mph- does it stop when you get to say 65mph? If so this is your problem 9or buckle in the wheel)


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 9, 2015)

antiqueman said:


> I wonder if they read this thread? ok fixed but do you trust them the first pics looked like they had done nothing but what do I lnow.:raofl:



I'm still intrigued as to how they replaced the centre bearing without removing the hardy spicer bearings in the first place.


----------



## ricc (Sep 9, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> I'm still intrigued as to how they replaced the centre bearing without removing the hardy spicer bearings in the first place.



you dont normally need to dismantle the ujs to do a centr bearing..... but ujs that knacked should be easily spotted when removing the prop to do the centre bearing.... just lucky they didnt come apart on the road.


----------



## NeilyG (Sep 9, 2015)

drwaste said:


> With wheel balancing probs they come in at a certain speed your case is 50mph- does it stop when you get to say 65mph? If so this is your problem 9or buckle in the wheel)



It was shaking 45 - 55 mph but was not the steering wheel shaking you get with wheel problems. Instead this was a rumbling that was like constantly driving over a cattle grid at that speed, felt more in my feet than in my hands on the wheel. 
Even tho it's now fixed I feel the van does not 'like' driving at 50mph - smoother at 60 (at least that's my excuse if I get caught speeding in a 50mph zone!), so I do worry it might just be a matter of time before the problem starts creeping back.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 9, 2015)

sounds to me like they may have changed the uj,s but did they have the prop balanced .?
its amazing how playing around with just a jubilee clip on a prop can make the world of a difference . good or bad.


----------

